# Just Another Pick Thread To Be Picked Apart



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I went to L & M today and picked up an assortment pack of DAVA picks. I have been using the Dunlop Max Grip but I found that the DAVA Gel has much better grip than the Dunlop. Even though I have large hands and fingers, my favourite was the small ones. 

Actually all the DAVA picks were better as far as grip goes than the Dunlop Max Grip.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The issue I have with Dava picks is not the grip, but how they're designed to work.
It doesn't work for me.
I was curious about them at one point and so I tried them out.
I do hold the pick in different places and in different ways at times for different types of picking and for dynamics & stuff like that--but I still prefer a thick pick--I don't want my pick bending--so by design they are not a pick that will work for how I play.

But I respect that--they do what they're designed to do--and if that suits you--great, go for it.

But like just about everything else in this world--they won't work for everybody.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> The issue I have with Dava picks is not the grip, but how they're designed to work.
> It doesn't work for me.
> I was curious about them at one point and so I tried them out.
> I do hold the pick in different places and in different ways at times for different types of picking and for dynamics & stuff like that--but I still prefer a thick pick-_*-I don't want my pick bending*_--so by design they are not a pick that will work for how I play.
> ...


I get the not bending and agree. I haven't tried it on my acoustic yet but I can't see that making much difference. The one I like is the little gel one. It doesn't bend. I've sort of changed my whole idea of what pick I like. That little gel one is almost 1/2 the size of the Dunlop one I was using.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nothing wrong with experimenting with different picks (And not using a pick as well)--I do that every now & then.

I mostly use a Tortex 1.14mm and come back to it, but I also use double picks, store picks and antler picks on a regular basis as well.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i like the dava picks unless i need to pickslide/gliss


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's great that it works for you. I've tried different Dava picks but never felt comfortable with them. It never replaced the Dunlop Jazz IIIs until I got into Blue Chips. Expensive but works effectively for me. It also sticks to fingers. These are 3 year old picks.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chito said:


> It's great that it works for you. I've tried different Dava picks but never felt comfortable with them. It never replaced the Dunlop Jazz IIIs until I got into Blue Chips. Expensive but works effectively for me. It also sticks to fingers. These are 3 year old picks.


Chito, I haven't tried those. The finish looks smooth. How do they stick to your fingers? Is it the material they are made with or something else?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah it's smooth but they do stick. I believe its the material they use for making them which they describe as a high grade self-lubricating composite material. As you can see from the photos even after 3 years of use, there's very little wear on the tips. 

http://www.bluechippick.net/


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm pretty "picky" in this department. If I'm doing anything heavy or playing lead parts, I much prefer picks that are 1.14mm or thicker. I prefer the sound of nylon picks but I prefer the feel of tortex/derlin. I've settled on gator grips for now. Good old nylon .73mm picks are it for me when it comes to strumming acoustic stuff. In those cases, I prefer a little bend in the pick.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've tried the Dava picks.

To me, it looks like they've redisigned them, the grip seems to be further away from the tip now.
The ones I had seem to have the black material too close to the tip.

Yes, experiment with different picks, you'd be suprised.

I used the orange Tortex, after using the green ones for a long time.
After trying some Vpicks, I was sold.

I also never thought that I'd be using such a thick pick, the 2.75 mm Chick pick...
http://v-picks.com/productdetails.php?q=222&page=picks

I have a couple of Blue Chips and like them too, especially on the acoustic.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Staying put is one thing. And it's very important. I used the tortex for years and would scratch up the gripping area and that worked for me. The other department is what really made me switch picks. 

The tone is what made me switch. I saw Vinni from v-picks do a tone example. He was dropping the pick from about 20cm onto a hollow bottom table with a super hard surface. Each pick had its own "tone". Funny that the dunlop tortex being a softer compound were dull if you could believe it. 

I've tried the blue chip and they're in the realm of the v-picks. I get my v-picks for $4 each. And I found that there was more variety of cuts for the contact point (pick to string). 

I now jam with three picks at my side almost all the time and I do use all three. The venom, pearly gates, and a rounder bigger three sides one that I don't recall the name. The venom is my go to because it has a different cut; 2 smooth soft shoulders and a chirpy sharp tip. Does wonders on acousric guitar like no other. 

I respect the Dava picks for grip. The compound they use to create the graduated stiffness design is counterproductive as it absorbs shock. My theory is that your fingers and hand are to control the amount of "shock" or tone in the pick. Also I've never seen them with different shaped contact points. 

Record two solos with the shoulder and the tip of a pick and see what you think. Cheers GC buddies!!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been playing with different picks for experimenting purposes lately. Definitely different types produce different tones. I stay away from any pick regardless of material that is less than 2mm thick. I recently purchased a $12 John pearce that is about double the thickness of my 3mm. I find it gives a really warm tone. I've got some wood ones that I play around with that give me different types of brighter tones and I find my self using them a lot lately with my HD28V. I have this other one that seems to made of bone and is my thickest pick. Can't read the writing and I know it was an expensive pick. A friend who was getting in to guitar building gave it to me. Cant read the writing on it to see what brand or thickness. I don't use it hardly, a bit too thick but I'll play around with it every now and then for fun
My usual pick up to now has been a Dunlop USA 2mm. I've got a ton of them form L&M and I use them electric or acoustic. They have been a great all around pick for me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm a former Dava player, but as soon as I tried Blue Chips, I switched to a TP-40. A year and a half on one pick and no discernible wear, great tone, easy to hold, and as long as I don't lose it, economical. I bought a couple of back-ups just in case, and a couple of thumb picks for finger style and banjo use. I priced the material and it was actually cheaper to buy the picks than to make them. The company service was fast and friendly too.

I will still recommend Dava picks to those who need the grip and/or like the feel of a bit of flex but a stiff point. It's a cool design.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I'm a former Dava player, but as soon as I tried Blue Chips, I switched to a TP-40. A year and a half on one pick and no discernible wear, great tone, easy to hold, and as long as I don't lose it, economical. I bought a couple of back-ups just in case, and a couple of thumb picks for finger style and banjo use. I priced the material and it was actually cheaper to buy the picks than to make them. The company service was fast and friendly too.
> 
> I will still recommend Dava picks to those who need the grip and/or like the feel of a bit of flex but a stiff point. It's a cool design.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Mooh, what is the grip like on the Blue Chip compared to the Dava? Is it as good, better or not as good? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Mooh, what is the grip like on the Blue Chip compared to the Dava? Is it as good, better or not as good? Thanks for the info.


It's almost as good, but I suspect it varies according to style, grip tightness, skin roughness, surface cleanliness, etc. I don't really notice a difference as grip isn't an issue for me anymore (it had been, due to an injury). 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the Dava Control pick


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> It's almost as good, but I suspect it varies according to style, grip tightness, skin roughness, surface cleanliness, etc. I don't really notice a difference as_* grip isn't an issue for me anymore (it had been, due to an injury).*_
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


So what do I need to injure so it isn't an issue for me anymore?:smiley-faces-75:


----------

